# Nigerian Student Reveals How She Had Sex With A Dog For N3m – Information Nigeria



## siteadmin (Dec 14, 2017)

A Nigerian lady has written to relationship expert, Joro on how she got involved in the trade of sleeping with dogs for money. According to the lady, she says her friends introduced her to the business, and assured her that she will get the sum of N3 million for patronizing the organizers 





via INFORMATION NIGERIA – http://ift.tt/2AU7z3n 

Get More  Nigeria Metro News


----------



## ese (Dec 14, 2017)

3 million naira to sleep with a dog? hmmmmmm


----------



## wazobiaplus (Dec 14, 2017)

Does she mean dog as in Ringo or DOG as in John


----------

